# Expected Salary in Singapore



## nkronline

Hi 
I am from India . I am getting a salary of Indian Rupees : 1.3 Million.
I got an offer from Singapore Company and they are offering mer SGD: 72000/ annum

Is it worth to join. Office is at Marina Bay
Which is good place to nearby and cost of decent 2bhk accomodation

Regards,
Naveen


----------



## Orchidgirl

nkronline said:


> Hi
> I am from India . I am getting a salary of Indian Rupees : 1.3 Million.
> I got an offer from Singapore Company and they are offering mer SGD: 72000/ annum
> 
> Is it worth to join. Office is at Marina Bay
> Which is good place to nearby and cost of decent 2bhk accomodation
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen


Your main cost is accommodation. The cheapest you will find a condo would be 2.5 - 3k per month. If you are single you could try renting out a room.


----------



## simonsays

nkronline said:


> Hi
> I am from India . I am getting a salary of Indian Rupees : 1.3 Million.
> I got an offer from Singapore Company and they are offering mer SGD: 72000/ annum
> 
> Is it worth to join. Office is at Marina Bay
> Which is good place to nearby and cost of decent 2bhk accomodation
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen


Well, you didnt mention your job role / position / title etc .. 

If you are coming in on a manager level or senior level, that is pretty low.

If you are coming in as an engineer level / professional level, then it is fair .. 

If the office is in Marina Bay, I assume it is a financial institution.


----------



## nkronline

@ ecureilx

Hi I am coming as Asst. Manager.
Is there any area where I can get 2bhk house in 2k. I had been to tampnies earlier, how good it will be to stay there . Office will be in Marina Bay.

Regards,
Naveen


----------



## nkronline

Is there any place where I can get Condo or HDB in 2k?




Orchidgirl said:


> Your main cost is accommodation. The cheapest you will find a condo would be 2.5 - 3k per month. If you are single you could try renting out a room.


----------



## simonsays

Maybe your pay is a tad bit low if you are coming in as an AM .... says me .. but .. I again don't know your trade / line of work 

for the condo, well, if you been here, you would know that it is better you get here and do your house hunting.

If your work is in Marina Bay, you can look for apartments anywhere, as Tampines to Marina bay is about 30 minutes plus by train .. and Singapore being so small, you don't need to stick to Tampines unless you thought that's the only place which is convenient. Which is not - every township here has identical or better amenities than the other

Cheers


----------



## Orchidgirl

ecureilx said:


> Maybe your pay is a tad bit low if you are coming in as an AM .... says me .. but .. I again don't know your trade / line of work
> 
> for the condo, well, if you been here, you would know that it is better you get here and do your house hunting.
> 
> If your work is in Marina Bay, you can look for apartments anywhere, as Tampines to Marina bay is about 30 minutes plus by train .. and Singapore being so small, you don't need to stick to Tampines unless you thought that's the only place which is convenient. Which is not - every township here has identical or better amenities than the other
> 
> Cheers


There are good property websites, one being propertyguru.com.sg and you can search for hdbs and condos in your price range. I am guessing being on the mrt line would also help so perhaps google Singapore mrt map and then look for housing along the lines. I think that Marina Bay is pretty central but the green line might be a good place to start. Bedok, Tampines and Simei are all going to be a little cheaper as they are further out.


----------



## chrisjmonisse

*Expected Salary Level for my profession and what are the Expenses to foresee*

Hi,

I'm from India and presently have close to 8.5years of work experience as a Retail Credit specialist in the banking & finance industry. I have handled products like personal loans SME lending in terms of Business loans, to presently handling Auto Financing for both New and Used Cars + Car Leasing as well. Handled Team sizes from 2 to 25.

Also would like to get the low down on the amount of expenses that i would have to necessarily incur including details on Private health insurance - is it provided by the company that employs you. How costly is Education for a toddler of say 2.5years old and details pertaining to day care centers and costs as well.

I'm looking at a possible movement from india to singapore within the next 6-8 months hence the in-depth details requested.

thanks,
Christopher


----------



## simonsays

errrr ... chrisjmonisse: Pardon my words ... did you do some 'search' ?? 

And your question is like asking somebody to 'wait a while' without saying how long is 'a while' .. .and since nobody is replying, let me give it a shot.

Salary-can be between 120K to 240K US, and if you are on expat terms, expect rental, and all covered

Education- if you insist on Indian International schools, see below, for some indication:

GIIS Singapore ? Queenstown > Admissions > School Fees

For other international schools, look on the higher side .. 

or, you can draw a base pay of 7,000 PM, S$, and be happy with all expenses covered ..  as many do ..


----------



## WonderLust

chrisjmonisse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from India and presently have close to 8.5years of work experience as a Retail Credit specialist in the banking & finance industry. I have handled products like personal loans SME lending in terms of Business loans, to presently handling Auto Financing for both New and Used Cars + Car Leasing as well. Handled Team sizes from 2 to 25.
> 
> Also would like to get the low down on the amount of expenses that i would have to necessarily incur including details on Private health insurance - is it provided by the company that employs you. How costly is Education for a toddler of say 2.5years old and details pertaining to day care centers and costs as well.
> 
> I'm looking at a possible movement from india to singapore within the next 6-8 months hence the in-depth details requested.
> 
> thanks,
> Christopher


_Regarding childcare _
*Play Schools * 

Age of child: 18 months to 3 years
Time: up to three hours care daily
Cost S$ 500+/mth

*Child Care Centers/Kindergarten* 
Age of child: 18 months to 6 years
Time needed: Full-day, half- day
Cost: S$ 250 - 700/mth

The above information is taken from *Child Care Information Service Hotline Ministry of Community Development and Sports (MCDS)*

After which if you decide to stay in Singapore, your child will be going to Primary School at age 6. Local school Price for that will be $2,900 - $4,300+ per annum

_Insurance_

If you live and work abroad, a major consideration should be the protection of your own health and death if anything unforeseen happens. Normally different companies will have different packages for their different tiers of employees. Best if you could check with your hiring company about the insurance they give. 

To take up your own health insurance that covers 100% of your medical expenses, it will be about $400/annum for a child and about $700/annum for adults aged around 40+


----------



## WonderLust

nkronline said:


> @ ecureilx
> 
> Hi I am coming as Asst. Manager.
> Is there any area where I can get 2bhk house in 2k. I had been to tampnies earlier, how good it will be to stay there . Office will be in Marina Bay.
> 
> Regards,
> Naveen


Tampines is a extremely crowded area and the property market in that area is increasing. You will most likely be paying a premium if you are looking to rent a flat there. If you do like the environment, the premium could be well justified.

If however you are looking for price, what you could try is looking for estates that the locals are not so keen on. In fact estates in Geylang, Paya Lebar, Eunos are much cheaper than that of Tampines and are even closer to your workplace.

Spend a few days here, check out the different estates available in Singapore before coming to a decision 

And oh yea, another thing to note, if you are working in the new Marina bay financial centre, food wise its gonna be pretty expensive.


----------



## simonsays

WonderLust said:


> And oh yea, another thing to note, if you are working in the new Marina bay financial centre, food wise its gonna be pretty expensive.


I realised that a square meal cannot be got there for less than 8$ .. on a normal day ..  

Unless, our friend here brings his own from home ...


----------



## MichaelS

WonderLust said:


> If however you are looking for price, what you could try is looking for estates that the locals are not so keen on. In fact estates in Geylang, Paya Lebar, Eunos are much cheaper than that of Tampines and are even closer to your workplace.


If the locals aren't keen on those areas does that mean they are full of expats, or just full of people that wish they were living somewhere else? . And why aren't the locals keen on those areas?

Thanks for any clarifications you can provide. I'm starting to look at flats in some if those areas you mentioned.


----------



## Orchidgirl

I was walking along the road in Gelylang the other day and passed by a used condom thrown on the footpath, and smelled a smell of a prohibited substance as I walked past two guys smoking. 

It depends on the area, but Geylang can be not so nice. There are nicer parts of those areas but it's best to come look for yourself. 

I wouldn't have called Tampines expensive, it's miles out! All depends on your budget I suppose.


----------



## chrisjmonisse

ecureilx said:


> errrr ... chrisjmonisse: Pardon my words ... did you do some 'search' ??
> 
> And your question is like asking somebody to 'wait a while' without saying how long is 'a while' .. .and since nobody is replying, let me give it a shot.
> 
> Salary-can be between 120K to 240K US, and if you are on expat terms, expect rental, and all covered
> 
> Education- if you insist on Indian International schools, see below, for some indication:
> 
> 
> For other international schools, look on the higher side ..
> 
> or, you can draw a base pay of 7,000 PM, S$, and be happy with all expenses covered ..  as many do ..



@ ecureilx - Thanks for the info and the link ...... appreciate it.....delayed reply on account of the holidays and festive season......


----------



## chrisjmonisse

WonderLust said:


> _Regarding childcare & insurance _
> *Play Schools *


Thanks Wonderlust for the info on childcare and insurance. really help in being able to budget out the Inflows and outflows......

one more thing.....since I presently stay in India and I'm looking at a possible opportunity in Singapore.....I wanted to understand how is the Recruitment scene for my line of profession.... 

i know to some extent about 30%-40% can be worked out be interacting with the recruiting firms and companies via telephone and web conference/video chat etc....while the balance has to be worked out by being there....

i intend on making a trip in the month of April 1st week for about 10 days to come to Singapore and follow through on the contacts that I would have made and interacted with at places like Hays, Roberthalf, michael fisher, kelly services, etc...... is 10 - 12 days a lil too short a stay?

would be great to hear more on this and the general market scene in Banking and Financial services sector.... gonna be doing a little bit of reading up on the same if possible later today.....

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## WonderLust

MichaelS said:


> If the locals aren't keen on those areas does that mean they are full of expats, or just full of people that wish they were living somewhere else? . And why aren't the locals keen on those areas?
> 
> Thanks for any clarifications you can provide. I'm starting to look at flats in some if those areas you mentioned.


Well, the locals are not keen on these areas because of different of piority and perspective. Say I would not want my house that I intend to stay for the next 20 years, have kids, retire to be an avenue across the country red light district. However that concern may not be a problem for foreigners looking for a cheap and good stay with plenty of 'abundance' ahem.

Plus, some locals pioritize schools for their kids. In Singapore, your kids get piority into entering the schools if you stay within a certain physical proximity. Then again, that concern may or may not apply to a foreigner working here.

Areas that the locals are not keen on say Boon Lay area and the west side is due to the population of hard labour type of foreigners, then again, that may or may not be your concern.

All in all, I'd say its just a difference of piority and perspective.


----------



## WonderLust

chrisjmonisse said:


> Thanks Wonderlust for the info on childcare and insurance. really help in being able to budget out the Inflows and outflows......
> 
> one more thing.....since I presently stay in India and I'm looking at a possible opportunity in Singapore.....I wanted to understand how is the Recruitment scene for my line of profession....
> 
> i know to some extent about 30%-40% can be worked out be interacting with the recruiting firms and companies via telephone and web conference/video chat etc....while the balance has to be worked out by being there....
> 
> i intend on making a trip in the month of April 1st week for about 10 days to come to Singapore and follow through on the contacts that I would have made and interacted with at places like Hays, Roberthalf, michael fisher, kelly services, etc...... is 10 - 12 days a lil too short a stay?
> 
> would be great to hear more on this and the general market scene in Banking and Financial services sector.... gonna be doing a little bit of reading up on the same if possible later today.....
> 
> Thanks again,
> Chris


The banking and finance industry is rather tricky. The banks are tightening the low level hiring especially for the cost centres. Financial industry however is booming. You mention you have years experience in credit facilities, so I'd assume you wont feel the banking squeeze, plus, since it is a profit centre, you should not have a problem looking for a place here.

Whether 10-12 days will be sufficient lies entirely on your time management and well, your luck, will not be able to advise on that


----------



## chrisjmonisse

Will Just have to make the most of it from Day 1 that I get to Singapore. I've already set about and got a list of contacts that I will start to interact with and try to get a general feel and vibe of how things are poised for me, would be mostly looking at mid/senior level positions.....

I'm really focused on singapore and hopefully with experience as my backing, luck and well wishes too, i should be able to land myself a decent deal in terms of role, position and Salary structure.....

thanks for the heads-up on the Banking & Finance Industry there....

Cheers and wish me Luck....


----------



## afrindalvi

Hey naveen how did u get a job in singapore?
can u help me pls even m working in India with Financial institution as a Asst.Product Manager


----------



## afrindalvi

chrisjmonisse said:


> Will Just have to make the most of it from Day 1 that I get to Singapore. I've already set about and got a list of contacts that I will start to interact with and try to get a general feel and vibe of how things are poised for me, would be mostly looking at mid/senior level positions.....
> 
> I'm really focused on singapore and hopefully with experience as my backing, luck and well wishes too, i should be able to land myself a decent deal in terms of role, position and Salary structure.....
> 
> thanks for the heads-up on the Banking & Finance Industry there....
> 
> Cheers and wish me Luck....




can u help me pls with references...or guide thru ways to aplly for jobs in banking & finance industry plz


----------



## simonsays

afrindalvi: Don't expect to be spoon fed.

Do some search and more than enough information is there in the internet.

references work sometimes, mostly don't unless you are in Singapore ..


----------

